# corrupt jpg files on harddrive after moving them



## BroilerMan (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi
Some jpg files got corrupted and wont open when i moved them from one folder to an other on the same HD. Thought it might have someting to do whit that little thumb-file that comes in every folder, I didnt copy that, so i tried to move it back but then it said 
"Access denied. Check if disk is full or writeprotected or if another program is using the file" . 

I have seen some similar problems here but those have been with memorycards. dont know if some of the suggestions works for me. haven´t tested them yet. To tired.

Any ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

BroilerMan said:


> Hi
> Some jpg files got corrupted and wont open when i moved them from one folder to an other on the same HD. Thought it might have someting to do whit that little thumb-file that comes in every folder, I didnt copy that, so i tried to move it back but then it said
> "Access denied. Check if disk is full or writeprotected or if another program is using the file" .
> 
> ...


A handy little program is UNLOCKER. You can get it at http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/#download

Don't be scared off by the price (it's free). I've used it a number of times and it has successfully unlocked files every time for me without a glitch. As far as JPEGS corrupted, would need to know more info.


----------



## giwan (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe I have the same problem. The jpg is visible by thumbnail or thru any viewer. Then if I move or copy the jpg it either becomes corrupted or something changes in the file that I can no longer view it. I can see the thumbnail but it is not if the photo that was taken but of the standard jpg icon. I noticed the photo loses other info such as when it was taken, by what camera etc. All that remains is the jpg size.


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

giwan said:


> I believe I have the same problem. The jpg is visible by thumbnail or thru any viewer. Then if I move or copy the jpg it either becomes corrupted or something changes in the file that I can no longer view it. I can see the thumbnail but it is not if the photo that was taken but of the standard jpg icon. I noticed the photo loses other info such as when it was taken, by what camera etc. All that remains is the jpg size.


Windows or Mac? If Windows, are you just dragging to another folder and getting this problem? I move files all the time and never have a problem like you describe.


----------



## giwan (Jan 22, 2008)

It is windows, and there is one other person that posted the same issue on this site. I've been fairly computer savvy but this has thrown me for a loop.


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

giwan said:


> It is windows, and there is one other person that posted the same issue on this site. I've been fairly computer savvy but this has thrown me for a loop.


During high school basketball season I shoot close to 1000 pics a week. I move from memory card to hard drive to another hard drive and then onto DVD. That's just my archiving process. I always archive to 2 hard drives and DVD and then verify the data before I wipe my memory card. Haven't wiped pics without having copies saved yet. When I'm editing, there is moving around to different folders, hard drives and onto new DVD's. If there's been a problem, it was not being able to get pics off the memory card.

Have you run CHKDSK on your hard drive to see if there's a problem with it?

Is this a problem that occurs every time or just occasionally? Can you be exact in your description of the process you use?


----------



## giwan (Jan 22, 2008)

I have run chkdsk and its seems fine. It does not seem to happen all the time, and not sure exactly when or why. I think its happens when I have renamed or moved or viewed or altered a jpg file. Yes I do rename it properly with an extension etc, by altering I mean resizing the byte size or cropping and then I always save the new file under a different name and usually in another location. 

I find this issue VERY odd. I know my way around a PC for the most part and this has me stumped.


----------



## giwan (Jan 22, 2008)

i just tried opening one of the corrupted JPG with Irfanview and it said Can't read file header! unknown format. Now I have never changed the format. I never renamed this JPG I tried viewing. I don't believe I ever moved it either.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Is it possible you named the file with two .jpg extensions?
example: photoname.jpg.JPG 

When you do a search for photoname is the file size that shows logical size for the .jpg file type? or is it tiny size indicating only an icon?


----------



## giwan (Jan 22, 2008)

I double checked that I didn't name it improperly, ie; a 2nd jpg extension or some hidden character etc and it is named properly. 

The byte size falls right in place at 1.3mb for example. 

Some how the JPG header seems to have been corrupted and or stripped away but I don't see how or why.


----------



## dale.eveland (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a similar problem. When copying or moving photo files from my HD to another folder or USB or memory stick the image is truncated or shifted out of line with itself. If found that if I unplug my Logitech webcam the problem is resolved. Also if I open the file with and editor and save it to the card/memory stick, all is good. I have a late model HP Pavilion with 3 Gig of RAM running Vista Home Premium. I'd like a better solution so that I can use my webcam without the hastle of hotplugging it.


----------



## giwan (Jan 22, 2008)

Understand your issue with moving from one media to the next but in my case I only moved the photo from one folder to another on the same drive in some cases. No web cam involved. Checked the hd for errors and bad sectors etc. It was very odd


----------



## dale.eveland (Mar 30, 2008)

I've checked other forums and the general consensus is that it's a Vista issue. Some suggest SP1 for Vista but recommend waiting until it is issued as an update supposedly later this month. Other devices such as infrared devices seem to show up as culprits. In the meantime, try unplugging each device one by one and see if copying is uncorrupted. This worked for me.
Check this forum here on Tech Support Guy...

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/598425-corrupt-jpegs-upon-copying-vista-3.html


----------



## giwan (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes I have seen such things about Vista BUT I'm on XP


----------



## SSSteve (Feb 8, 2008)

BroilerMan said:


> Hi
> Some jpg files got corrupted and wont open when i moved them from one folder to an other on the same HD. Thought it might have someting to do whit that little thumb-file that comes in every folder, I didnt copy that, so i tried to move it back but then it said
> "Access denied. Check if disk is full or writeprotected or if another program is using the file" .
> 
> ...


Boilerman
I have had this happen to me now and again.I have 2 computers networked and once an a while when I take a jpg from one pc to the other it will not open in the second pc.I can take the same file back to the other pc and it will open fine.I discovered when it did this I would run it thru a converter and out again it fixed it.I know this does not tell us why it is just a fix.I have had the same thing with audio and had to use audacity to correct them.
Steve


----------



## giwan (Jan 22, 2008)

MMM now that you mention it maybe it has happened to a song or two as well. In my case I believe the photos when from one persons document area to another.

So is there some conversion going on??


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

giwan said:


> MMM now that you mention it maybe it has happened to a song or two as well. In my case I believe the photos when from one persons document area to another.
> 
> So is there some conversion going on??


No, I think it's intermittent file corruption on your PC. It's easier to see on a JPG. They will display normally up to the point where the corruption occurs, and then it depends on what bits got changed. Here's an example where I took a hex editor and changed the file. In one case, with a whole line removed, I got a color change. In another, with only one bit changed, it turned black. What happens depends on what bits got randomly corrupted. I was able to get a few JPG's where I couldn't see anything wrong, even though some bits were changed.

Of course, this is just empircal. I will admit that I know nothing about JPG file structures, and even less about data handling on the various PC busses.


----------



## RebelAngel (Apr 20, 2008)

hello there! I just wanted to let you know, that i got EXACTLY the same problem.

I moved files into an under-folder on the same HDD and my files where dead... 

:down:

anybody found out why it happens yet? and how to fix the issue...?


----------

